# Chromschrift



## Sascha (6. Juli 2001)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand genau sagen, wie ich eine Schrift mit Chromeffekt bekomme. Es git zwar einige Anleitungen, die sind aber anscheinend nicht für Photoshop 6, habe daher etwas Probleme. Leider kenne ich das Programm nocht nicht so gut.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## halo[one of three] (7. Juli 2001)

Also als erstes erstellst du eine Schrift.
Dann klickst du doppelt auf die Schriftebne damit sich dfas Style fenster öffnet..

So dann klickst du folgendes an:

Drop Shadow:
   -blend mode normal
   -opacity 100%
   -spread 20%
   -contour (das teil mit den zwei zacken)

Inner shadow:
   -blend mode normal
   -opacity 100%
   -contour genau das gleich wie bei drop shadow und anti alias

Bevel und emboss:
   -style inner bevel
   -depth 130 %
   - Gloss contour ( das teil was abfällt und dann nochmal einen buckel nach oben macht aber dann wieder abfällt)

Satin

Gradient Overlay
  -blend mode normal
  -Gradient black to white


so dann müsstest du einen chriome effekt habe ..

wenn du noch die text ebne ratserst und eine neue ebne dadrunter erstellst und die beiden mergest so dass sie die style informationen nicht mehr habe. kann st du den chrome effekt noch verbessern über 
image > adjust > gradient map (chrome sollte gute ergebnisse liefern )


----------



## Climbazise (7. Juli 2001)

Chrom.





Du muss zwei Bilder machen. Eine mit Schwarz-weiße Abbildung für das Glass effekt. Zweites bild enthält die color map für dein "Chrom"(am besten geeignet sind verschwommene Photos). Bild Nr1 musst du als graustüffen im photoshop format irgend wo speichern. Für bild Nr2 benuzst du glass effekt [auf dem Feld: Texture muss du load texture wellen] dann öffnest du das bild Nr1. Tja noch ein paar korrekturen und voilà


----------



## KidInAKagE (8. Juli 2001)

also erklär doch ma bitte genau wie du das gemacht hast... bitte


----------

